

Stop doing lists - davidw

I didn't much care for the book "Good to Great", but one of the good ideas is to have "stop doing" list.  I think that can be tough for the intellectually curious.
======
davidw
Here's my current list of things I have going on. I know there are too many of
them, but it's hard to get rid of things... What do you guys think?

\- Hecl - scripting language for J2ME, mobile phones. I think this is the
coolest thing I've done in some ways, but one of the least likely to be
profitable (no one makes money selling languages).

\- Linux Incompatibility List - leenooks.com - a list of hardware that
_doesn't work_ with Linux.

\- LinuxSi.com - List of stores in Italy that sell computers with Linux, or at
least without Windows.

\- Rivet - <http://tcl.apache.org/rivet> \- this one's mostly on the way out
in terms of my involvement, but I still have some obbligations.

\- ShopList - <http://shoplist.dedasys.com> \- a shopping list app for mobile
phones that some people seem to like a lot, because it's done right (data
entry is via the web, not the phone).

\- Squeezed Books - startup idea that's basically as far as I'm going to take
it without an uptick in interest.

\- Stuff to Do - a time tracker/todo list that's now open source. Not really
going anywhere at this point.

\- Tcl book - book on the Tcl programming language that's in its advanced
stages. I'm really torn about this one - Tcl isn't going anywhere, but
publishing a book would be cool.

~~~
ivankirigin
I like Squeezed Books a lot. You should promote it more.

You're right, Tcl isn't going anywhere. Finish quickly.

------
ivankirigin
But you can't or shouldn't cross things off the list, right?

Or is this just eliminating things that you do now? That would make it a "stop
doing list"

~~~
davidw
Oops, you're right, I fixed it.

